# Under Armour Cold Gear Base Layer



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a noticeable difference between the 3 Cold Gear levels?

Men's ColdGear® UA Base® 3.0 Legging $69.99
Men's ColdGear® UA Base® 2.0 Legging $49.99
Men's ColdGear® UA Base® 1.0 Legging $39.99


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on what you'll be doing. They are for different activity levels, 3 being the warmest. 

I honestly like the fit of their "running" coldgear better, their base/mtn layers are really loose fitting... 

Do you have a dicks sporting goods in your area? They have everything there, so you could try all 3.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a base layer to wear under my shell pants. 

Yeah, I have dicks sporting goods close by. I will have to take a trip to try them on.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

What you want is a silk level 1 for active days, and a level 2 for the colder days the only time i get kind of cold in riding the lift. If you put the base layer on and your coat and it is still kind of chilly you are ok so you dont sweat it out all day. I do this for days I am at 9,000 ft plus and it makes for a great day.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally made it to the sporting good store. Tried on all levels and ending up getting level 2. I felt that level 3 would be too much.


----------

